# GLX vs. GLS?



## gandy (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi there,
I just bought a used 2001 New Beetle GLX 1.8 Turbo. I cannot figure out the differences between a loaded GLS and a GLX. Does anyone know?
Also, I have a 1.8 Turbo but it doesn't have the Turbo emblem on the back! Is this an add-on or did some have them and why not all Turbos? I'm going to shop around for an emblem.
Thanks in advance for this info.. it's been buggin' me!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: GLX vs. GLS? (gandy)*

In either 2001 or 2002, they started adding a few extra options to a GLX that weren't available on a GLS. Such as the auto-dimming rear view mirror, and the rain sensing wipers.
Previously to that, it was possible to configure a fully loaded GLS with the same options as a GLX. However, I think very few fully loaded 1.8t GLS' ever were produced.
I think the idea of a GLS was that you could get a fully loaded 2.0 or TDI, or, you could get a 1.8t without a sunroof, or without leather. But once a 1.8t was made with all the options, it was a GLX.
Back then, I remember many people posting up they were going to save a few bucks by ordering a GLS with all the options (including 1.8t), but then later came back saying the dealer couldn't find one, but did find a GLX with those options, and was willing to sell it for the same price as the configured GLS.
As for the Turbo Script. That started in 2002. You can order the part from the dealer, I think it's around $10 - $20???


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: GLX vs. GLS? (pdoel)*

On other note. There were a few exceptions to the rule above. 
The Sport model and the Color Concepts also had the 1.8t, leather and sunroof. They actually have Sport Leather seats which are much nicer than the stock seats. So basically, they have all the options as a GLX (maybe minus the auto-dimming mirror and rain sensing wipers), but added some nice features not available on any other model.


----------

